# handfishing



## DannyLewis (Nov 1, 2012)

View attachment 24650
Never know what you will drag out of the river here. This is my last handfishing trip. I am getting to old to wrestle these big boys. This one was only 25 LBS 
so he was sorta easy to control.....not photography I only posted this because it is my last time out with out a rod and reel


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 1, 2012)

yum!


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 1, 2012)

for those that dont know this is a disabled flathead


----------



## ronlane (Nov 1, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> for those that dont know this is a channel cat



Danny, I don't think I would have said that. Have they changed the rules? I thought you could only take flat heads.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought noodling was illegal now just about everywhere.

Joe


----------



## ronlane (Nov 1, 2012)

Ysarex said:


> I thought noodling was illegal now just about everywhere.
> 
> Joe



Nope, not in Oklahoma. They just limit the types of fish that you can catch.


----------



## timor (Nov 1, 2012)

Brave people.


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay Mustang lets call it a flathead!! haha I know the rules but uh well maybe uh I do need to quit....DOes that apply to private property also? It was a river cat any ways its over...


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 1, 2012)

In kansas it is illegal to snag catfish unless your disabled. That was a strange law. But I am disabled any way so its all good.....


----------



## ronlane (Nov 1, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> Okay Mustang lets call it a flathead!! haha I know the rules but uh well maybe uh I do need to quit....DOes that apply to private property also? It was a river cat any ways its over...



It's all good. The one and only fish that I caught like that was about a 10 lb blue but we let him out because of the walk we had left to get out of the river. I don't know about the rules on private property.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 1, 2012)

I find this photo offensive. As an activist for the humane treatment of disabled animals I do not appreciate seening a disabled flathead being taken advantage of like this.

It is disgusting and I can not believe that any sane, respectable person would do this.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 2, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> Okay Mustang lets call it a flathead!! haha I know the rules but uh well maybe uh I do need to quit....DOes that apply to private property also? It was a river cat any ways its over...



That is most certainly not a flathead.

Joe


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 5, 2012)

I am far from sane rexbobcat...


----------



## unpopular (Nov 5, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I find this photo offensive. As an activist for the humane treatment of disabled animals I do not appreciate seening a disabled flathead being taken advantage of like this.
> 
> It is disgusting and I can not believe that any sane, respectable person would do this.



I have a really hard time taking so-called activists seriously with these kinds of arguments. The very act of EATING another living creature is inhumane, barbaric and unnecessary. How it's accomplished is kind of beside the point. 

It's like saying "oh yeah, I ate your cousin George, but no worries, he didn't suffer".


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 5, 2012)

With that said I will get a double with cheese


----------



## deeky (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't particularly think hand fishing is sane either.  You reach blindly into a hole that could have a fish, or a muskrat, or beaver, or snapping turtle, or poisonous snake.  You're all nuts!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Nov 5, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> With that said I will get a double with cheese



I have to agree.

Here's dinner. Beef rump, rubbed with hungarian paparika, red pepper, black pepper, nutmeg and a dash of cardamon, and seared; glazed with hazlenut oil and readied for slow roasting later this afternoon.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice!  (might look better with that big FISH beside it too)  =)


----------



## unpopular (Nov 5, 2012)

Surf and Turf!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 5, 2012)

Unpopular, if I hope a jet to get there, you sharing?? Looks good.

I personally don't have a problem with someone that things is cruel or mean or whatever. Don't tell me what to eat and I won't tell you. (Plus, if they don't eat it, that leaves more for me.)


----------



## sm4him (Nov 5, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Unpopular, if I hope a jet to get there, you sharing?? Looks good.
> 
> I personally don't have a problem with someone that things is cruel or mean or whatever. Don't tell me what to eat and I won't tell you. (Plus, if they don't eat it, that leaves more for me.)



I just consider it as doing my part up here on the top of the food chain. :lmao:


----------



## kathyt (Nov 5, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I find this photo offensive. As an activist for the humane treatment of disabled animals I do not appreciate seening a disabled flathead being taken advantage of like this.
> 
> It is disgusting and I can not believe that any sane, respectable person would do this.



What do you eat then? Are you a vegetarian?  When they say "disabled" is that the name of the fish or is that a term they are using to describe the fish?  I am just curious about your views on this because I have never heard of hand fishing before.  What is offensive about this photo compared to just regular fishing with a pole?  I am not disagreeing with you, I am really just interested in your views on this.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 5, 2012)

Kathy, I have no idea what he's talking about and won't speak for him. As for hand fishing or noodling or grappling. That is where you put your hand in a hole in the body of water and if you feel a fish, you grab them by the mouth with your hand and pull them our of the hole and water. There is no hook involved so in that regard the fish is not harmed (until you prepare it for eating.).

Honestly, in my 43 years, I have never seen a fish that was harmed in the act of hand fishing. I've seen lots of humans with cuts and scraps and bites as a result of it.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 5, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Unpopular, if I hope a jet to get there, you sharing?? Looks good.
> 
> I personally don't have a problem with someone that things is cruel or mean or whatever. Don't tell me what to eat and I won't tell you. (Plus, if they don't eat it, that leaves more for me.)



In the oven now at 275°, dinner will be whenever it reaches a nice, bloody 130°+standing rare!


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you Mustang!! I have several scar's from some giant catfish. My biggest and worst was a 58 pound flathead that refused to let go and took me underwater, had it not been for a friend I would not have made it home. Noodlin is not for the timid and not to be done alone. No were not insane were just different


----------



## kathyt (Nov 5, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Kathy, I have no idea what he's talking about and won't speak for him. As for hand fishing or noodling or grappling. That is where you put your hand in a hole in the body of water and if you feel a fish, you grab them by the mouth with your hand and pull them our of the hole and water. There is no hook involved so in that regard the fish is not harmed (until you prepare it for eating.).
> 
> Honestly, in my 43 years, I have never seen a fish that was harmed in the act of hand fishing. I've seen lots of humans with cuts and scraps and bites as a result of it.



Well hell, that doesn't sound too bad to me.  I love fishing.  I prefer a bobber, worms, and a 6 pack of Coronas though.  Isn't there a show on about that right now?  Put Mike Rowe in it and I'm game.  I pretty much love him.  Do you wear gloves?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 5, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy, I have no idea what he's talking about and won't speak for him. As for hand fishing or noodling or grappling. That is where you put your hand in a hole in the body of water and if you feel a fish, you grab them by the mouth with your hand and pull them our of the hole and water. There is no hook involved so in that regard the fish is not harmed (until you prepare it for eating.).
> ...



Yes, there are actually two shows that center about handfishing. Both are set in Oklahoma. I will have to agree with you, that I'd rather have a pole, bait and beer to do my fishing.

Some people do wear gloves, some don't. I didn't the times that I went. (As a kid with Dad and friends).


----------



## kathyt (Nov 5, 2012)

ronlane said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



That is pretty crazy.  Some of the guys do that with catfish right?  Now that is nuts because of the size of their barbels.  My family has a lake house at the Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri and I always drive over to the dam just to see the massive catfish.  It is really a site to see.


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 6, 2012)

I have never worn gloves and it is kinda nut's to do it but more people get hurt in football than we do noodling. It is catfish only. I have been there in Missouri but never noodled there. I went noodling in South Arkansas and was having a blast until I saw an alligator in the water. Was th eend of noodling then.  I dont think a gator would come out as easy as a catfish.....


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 6, 2012)

The one show about noodling is a fake. I have never noodled with my feet and see this guy go in the water with no stringer and come out with a fish on a stringer? It was pole caught and tied there for the show. I have watched it a few times and they make to many mistakes that show it to be for the money only. I should make my own show. I know some good ole country boys that would do it right and make ya laugh all day for a few beer's and a bar-b-que at the end of the day


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> I have never worn gloves and it is kinda nut's to do it but more people get hurt in football than we do noodling. It is catfish only. I have been there in Missouri but never noodled there. I went noodling in South Arkansas and was having a blast until I saw an alligator in the water. Was th eend of noodling then.  I dont think a gator would come out as easy as a catfish.....



How about you guys just keep noodling for catfish and gator and I will just have my camera ready!


----------



## Roger3006 (Nov 6, 2012)

Arkansas River?  What is the state record in OK?

I also like to catch them but in a more conventional method.  Two 5/0 hooks with a live bream or Black Salty on a Carolina Rig.

Nice flathead.

Why would you think anything on television is fake?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

grits said:


> Arkansas River?  What is the state record in OK?
> 
> I also like to catch them but in a more conventional method.  Two 5/0 hooks with a live bream or Black Salty on a Carolina Rig.
> 
> ...



Do you fly fish as well?  I had the opportunity to spend the day with Ron Yarborough, the pro. fly fisherman, on the White River not to long ago.  He taught me how to fly fish.  It was very challenging, but we had alot of fun.  I kept Ron rather entertained I am sure.


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 6, 2012)

I have noodled alot in the arkansas river but this was the Neosho....Not to sure what the record here is. And it really isnt a flathead it is a chanel, i only reffered to it as a disabled flathead cause some law abiding citizen told me was against the law to noodle anything but flathead's. Another fun fish to get around here is snagging Spoonbill at the Kerr Dam. Ya want to see an ugly fish google them. Good eating though and the egg's are awesome and sell very high in reseraunt's. I hear they are awesome. Fish egg's just don't sound right. But then neither do Calf Fries, Now Turkey fries is another story, that is a good food right there.....Fly fishing is a challenge for sure, but a really fun way to fish after you get the hang of it...


----------



## Gadfly (Nov 6, 2012)

unpopular said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I find this photo offensive. As an activist for the humane treatment of disabled animals I do not appreciate seening a disabled flathead being taken advantage of like this.
> ...



I think it's joke. The argument is that these fish can be legally caught by disabled _persons_, but Rex is purposefully misconstruing the argument to mean that the fish can only be caught, if it's disabled.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 6, 2012)

When I was a kid I used to "noodle" pogies. Sharks would drive these little fish into the bays in Maine, and I'd go out and catch them with my hand.

I stopped once I saw a blue shark swim over my foot.


----------



## Roger3006 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kathy, fly fishing is my all-time favorite. I fell in love with fly fishing when in high school (long time ago) and nothing has changed. I bet you did rather well with a fly rod.  Did you have fun?

I knew what kind of fish it was but did not want to start another debate. That is a big channel cat. For you of those that do not know, the channel cat does not get as big as a flathead or blue but pound for pound is a stronger fighter. Both a flathead and blue can reach 100+ pounds. The US record for a blue is something over 150 lbs. The flathead is over a hundred but not sure what the US record is now.  Fishing for the big ones is getting to be more popular all the time. It is a lot of fun. It is as close as we can get to salt water fishing without hitting the ocean or Gulf.  The catfish is being recognized as a real game fish.  It has also brought about some conservation efforts to protect the great big ones.  I catch and release the big ones and eat everything else. Do not want you to get the wrong impression.

I do not know what are regulations are in Arkansas concerning noodling but I think it is legal with some restrictions.  

Spoonbills (shovellers-shovel bill) are being commercially fished here for the roe (eggs) or Caviar. It is getting to be a problem. Every jetty on the river has a net by it.

Fishing for the big one is getting to be more popular all the time. It is a lot of fun. It is as close as we can get to salt water fishing without hitting the ocean or Gulf.  It is fun to catch big fish and they do fight like Hell and it takes hefty tackle.  A thirty or forty pounder can be a real challenge especially if you are fishing around wood or brush.  Catfish normally first go straight down then head for cover.  The object is to try and stop him before he hits the bushes but it does not always happen that way.

For you do-gooders, we throw anything over ten pounds back because the smaller fish are better to eat.  My preference is between three and five pounds; however, the very best is one that can be pan fried whole.  Leaving the head adds flavor and gives you something to converse with while dining.

Can yall tell I may be considered a country boy?  I love the great outdoors.

A little bit if info for yall that do not know the score.  Sportsmen are responsible for the abundance of wildlife in the US today.  Whether it is fish, waterfowl, small game, or big game, hunters and fisherman footed the bill and made sure it happened.  We do killum' and eatum' but more importantly, we make sure wildlife will be here for generations to come.  Guns, ammo, and tackle have an 11% tax from the Robinson-Pittman act that goes straight to US Fish and Wildlife.

PETA="People Eating Tasty Animals"

Yall have a great day.

Roger


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

grits said:


> Kathy, fly fishing is my all-time favorite. I fell in love with fly fishing when in high school (long time ago) and nothing has changed. I bet you did rather well with a fly rod.  Did you have fun?



I had a blast.  Learning how to fly fish with a pro who knows all of the "hot spots" was alot easier than throwing on some waders and trying to figure it out by myself that is for sure.  This is who took me fly fishing and where I was at.  Ron Yarborough's White River Flyguide   I don't like to eat fish though.  I am a catch and release kinda girl.  Now, fresh king crab legs and lobster is another story.  I lived near San Diego for 4 years and would go out on the 1/2 day fishing trips quite often.  Those were a really good time.  I will have to scan some pictures of the fish I caught on those excursions. When I say I, I need to include the four other guys that helped me reel the fish in when I had one on the line.  Some were really hard to bring in.


----------



## Roger3006 (Nov 6, 2012)

I would love to see pics of your fly fishing adventure.  I am familiar with Ron Yarborough in some shape form or fashion.  Most of my fly fishing is warm water in the southern part of the state.  

I  have eaten very good seafood on the West Coast; however, a Maine Lobster is the best there is.

IL is a long way from San Diego.  Never done any fishing in the Pacific but it is on my list.

Have a great evening.

Roger


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 6, 2012)

I mostly release all fish but a nice chanel or blue is good for a cook out. For the larger cats the gamis keep him off bottom. Over 50 lbs gets to the bottom and quits moving its over. might as well cut the line and go home. I llove the chanel for the fight. They out do all other catfish by far. The 25 in the pic was no easy guy to get out, but I have had tougher fish...To many people keeping the bigger cats ruins everything for the sportfishing. I have noted folks taking out large numbers of very large cats and leaving them on the bank for the wildlife....it ruins it for the rest of us......Heres a big cat but I would never noodle this guy
View attachment 25162


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 6, 2012)

The big cat is an Okie also. I have never seen a mountain lion this large.


----------



## Roger3006 (Nov 7, 2012)

Big cat and it would not be a good idea to stick you hand in it's mouth.  Do=gooders in CA are learning how dangerous they can be.  The blue in the pic below was caught in the Tennessee River.  She was released.  The doves were not released but eaten.  It took a lot of energy to shoot that many.  I was hungry.  The Bolivians like them also and I assure the bird boys were whupped!


















I love eating tasty dead animals.

Grits


----------



## Roger3006 (Nov 7, 2012)

I did not like retirement and just opened an online sporting goods business and am trying desperately to learn something about product photography.  Any suggestions from yall will be very much appreciated.  I need all the help I can get.






Yall have a great evening.

Roger


----------



## jake337 (Nov 7, 2012)

grits said:


> I did not like retirement and just opened an online sporting goods business and am trying desperately to learn something about product photography.  Any suggestions from yall will be very much appreciated.  I need all the help I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should start your own thread on the subject.  I'm sure you will get more help as many might not even make it to page 3 on this thread.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 7, 2012)

Gadfly said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...




I think he meant it as a joke as well.  I mean how hard is it to catch a disabled fish, lol.


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 8, 2012)

Do yo u have a web site?


jake337 said:


> grits said:
> 
> 
> > I did not like retirement and just opened an online sporting goods business and am trying desperately to learn something about product photography.  Any suggestions from yall will be very much appreciated.  I need all the help I can get.
> ...


----------



## Roger3006 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Jake.  Have a great day.

Roger


----------

